# 24" laker outta roy pond!!



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, what a day. I joined up with greenguy this evening and hit the roy pond in hopes of catchin a big brood brook again! Well no brookes Greenguy tied me up some special semi-seals and mohair leaches and the wackin and stackin began! All the fish were planter bows, until this big laker rolled through and slammed me! Had a great time especially for a local community pond. Meadow Creek is well taken care of and fishin always treats me good. Hey grandpa D, what are those floating flag things out on the water? Pic dosnt do much justice of this pig, it was a tank, big huge mouth too!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice catch!
The flags were given to us by the DWR, to place in the pond to harass Cormorants.
These birds can each eat about 6 fish a day. 
The flags don't seem to be helping very much though.
I have to chase the birds out of the pond every morning.

Everyone reading this,
do your part to harass these birds.
Yell at them, clap your hands and throw rocks at them.
They are Devil birds!!!
We need to keep them out of our pond.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a geat time those birds are devil birds last year there was a ton of them at Meadow creek every time I went I watched them catch dozens of fish hopefully they will come up with a plan to get rid of them.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice fish! Congrats on the catch.

Those birds are quite the mess - they will eat a LOT of fish.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance but I dont know what these birds are??? All we saw were ducks and geese. oh BTW the laker swam off strong to see another day


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

24? Id say 14 tops... :wink: :mrgreen: Good catch guy!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, please do everything you can to get rid of these worthless fish eaters as soon as you see them. I am contemplating taking the shotgun and risking a city limits and protected POS ticket to get rid of atleast the females. I wish the DWR would do something better than those silly little flags. :evil:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This is a Cormorant


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

China makes electronics for the US market (fish finders), they are doing it the old way. :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Sooo how come you let greenguy hold the fish??? :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

A very nice surprise out of the community pond indeed!


----------



## soda (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow! Nice catch. Didn't know they had such big fish in the community ponds!


----------



## The Chicken Man (Jul 22, 2008)

fatbass said:


> Karl says, "I smell cormorant poontan9 and the only good cormorant poontan9 is DEAD cormorant poontan9."
> -8/-


That is hilarious! :rotfl: I love Caddyshack.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Sooo how come you let greenguy hold the fish??? :lol:


lol thats not me man, tacokids my brother! Although many have said we look alike!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > Sooo how come you let greenguy hold the fish??? :lol:
> ...


Look alike?? That is you man :lol: Just kidding ya. That is a awesome fish.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I was there on the 14th with my 4yr old granddaughter soaking power bait, she insited on doing everything, long story short my reel was full of tangles, 4 trips to the potty in 30 minutes or less and she said she was freezing, until she saw the playground. Then she refused to leave the playground a hour later. Best part of this outing was Grandma dropped by to see how we we doing. She had Krispy creme doughnuts and hot choclate.
Sorry no pictures or fish to clean this trip  Thx for the report & picture of what it could of been. :mrgreen:


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice work J man on that sweet fin less monsta!

A pellet gun to the head makes a mess of those useless birds!


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thats weird because I have never seen one of these birds. I got out of school late this evening and went back down to meadow and it looked like a crowd the size as big as those at a lil kids eater egg hunt! lol...Needless to say, I didnt even get a hit! Used the same stuff as yesterday, and some!! 1 word...OVERFISHED. Oh, and didnt see any of those burds ronight either. That video is funny lol


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but Cormorants around here have red then white on their necks and breast, not yellow. No?


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Yes, please do everything you can to get rid of these worthless fish eaters as soon as you see them. I am contemplating taking the shotgun and risking a city limits and protected POS ticket to get rid of atleast the females. I wish the DWR would do something better than those silly little flags. :evil:


I wouldn't do that if I were you. But you can rig up a 1oz and try to hit them with it. That would be legal as far as city limits go.


----------

